# technosat



## mgtd51 (Dec 7, 2005)

i am new to this satalite stuff. i have a technosat 1010 plus reciever. it was working for a ahile but it stopped and i can't seem to get it to work anymore. i have tried erasing everything and downloading again, re-scanning the satalites but it still hjas not worked. if there is anyone who has this kind of receiver i would appreciate some help. thanks


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Moving to the FTA forum.....


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

mgtd51 said:


> i have tried erasing everything and downloading again, re-scanning the satalites but it still hjas not worked.


Successful operation of a true FTA receiver rarely involves "erasing everything and downloading" anything. If you download non-factory software to a receiver, you take the chance that it will fry your receiver.

In general, your description of symptoms sounds like, "It used to work, but now it doesn't. Why?" In the absence of better information, it's hard to hazard a better guess than maybe it's just fried.


----------

